# Passato Prossimo



## reys

Ciao amici! Ancora una volta ho bisogno del vostro aiuto. Come sarebbe la forma più colloquiale per dire:

*Siamo potuti arrivare* o *Abbiamo potuto arrivare*

Secondo me, quando ci sono i _verbi volere, dovere e potere_, si può usare il verbo _essere_ e quindi, il genero e numero cambiano e non è uno sbaglio. È così? Ma come lo usate voi?

Grazie mille!


----------



## kolya97

Io dico "siamo potuti arrivare".


----------



## reys

kolya97 said:


> Io dico "siamo potuti arrivare".



Ciao, Kolya97! Grazie per la tua risposta! 

Con questo esempio, come se usa un verbo come "_arrivare_" (intransitivo, vero?), quindi si richiede il "essere" come ausiliare. È così?

Questi verbi transitivi e intransitivi mi fanno impazzire! 

Grazie mille!


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Yo también digo "siamo potuti arrivare". "Abbiamo potuto arrivare" no me suena..mmm, pero se puede decir por ejemplo "(lui) è potuto arrivare". 

Por ejemplo, te digo que se puede decir "abbiamo potuto vedere", "abbiamo potuto constatare"..., o se que se puede utilizar esta forma verbal sólo con algunos verbos.


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Ciao, Kolya97! Grazie per la tua risposta!
> 
> Con questo esempio, come si usa un verbo come "_arrivare_" (intransitivo, vero?), quindi si richiede il "essere" come ausiliare. È così?
> 
> Questi verbi transitivi e intransitivi mi fanno impazzire!
> 
> Grazie mille!


 
Espero no te importe se te he corregido unas cosas.
Sí, "arrivare" es intransitivo!


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Hola!
> Yo también digo "siamo potuti arrivare". "Abbiamo potuto arrivare" no me suena..mmm, pero se puede decir por ejemplo "(lui) è potuto arrivare".
> 
> Por ejemplo, te digo que se puede decir "abbiamo potuto vedere", "abbiamo potuto constatare"..., o se que se puede utilizar esta forma verbal sólo con algunos verbos.



Muchas gracias, Irene! Creo que comienzo a entender esto. Entonces, si hablamos de verbos _intransitivos_, como "_arrivare_" o "_venire_", que se refieren a movimiento, entonces deberá llevar el "essere" con sus respectivas reglas de género y número, no es así? Por lo tanto:

_Siete potuti venire_ alla festa 
_Avete potuto venire_ alla festa 

Ahora, en lo que estuve investigando, "_constatare_" y "_vedere_" me parece que son _transitivos_ y por ello, llevan el "avere". ¿Qué opinas?

_Ha potuto vedere_ il film 
_È potuto vedere_ il film 

Muchas gracias!

Edit: Grazie mille per le correzioni!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Muchas gracias, Irene! Creo que comienzo a entender esto. Entonces, si hablamos de verbos _intransitivos_, como "_arrivare_" o "_venire_", que se refieren a movimiento, entonces deberá llevar el "essere" con sus respectivas reglas de género y número, no es así? Por lo tanto:
> 
> _Siete potuti venire_ alla festa
> _Avete potuto venire_ alla festa
> 
> Ahora, en lo que estuve investigando, "_constatare_" y "_vedere_" me parece que son _transitivos_ y por ello, llevan el "avere". ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> _Ha potuto vedere_ il film
> _È potuto vedere_ il film
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Edit: Grazie mille per le correzioni!


 
Sí, es como dices tú.
Los verbos intransitivos requieren el auxiliar "essere", por lo tanto esto se refleja también en el uso de estos verbos juntos a "potere", "venire", es decir, juntos a los "verbi servili" (no sé cómo se pueden llamar en español).
Por lo tanto los ejemplo que has puestos están bien así.

Mira aquí: puede serte útil.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Sí, es como dices tú.
> Los verbos intransitivos requieren el auxiliar "essere", por lo tanto esto se refleja también en el uso de estos verbos juntos a "potere", "venire", es decir, juntos a los "verbi servili" (no sé cómo se pueden llamar en español).
> Por lo tanto los ejemplo que has puestos están bien así.
> 
> Mira aquí: puede serte útil.



Efectivamente, Irene! También me apareció eso de "verbi servili" a la hora de investigar sobre este tema. Por cierto, creo que también se llaman "verbos serviles" 

Te agradezco mucho tu tiempo y el link, el cual seguramente me ayudará a confirmar lo que hemos visto.

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

A lo mejor otros foreros te lo explicarán mejor!
Pero bueno, yo he intentado!!


----------



## Larraya

Hola reys!

Veo que ya lo tienes bastante claro, pero querria darte alguna informacion mas...

1) Con los verbos llamados "serviles" (en italiano por supuesto) - i. e. volere, dovere, potere - normalmente se usa el auxiliar del verbo regido. Entonces:

è andato/ è dovuto andare (int.)
ha mangiato/ ha potuto mangiare (tr.)

2) PERO
existe una tendencia a la expansion del auxiliar "avere", debido al hecho de que cuando no son serviles estos verbos se construyen con "avere". Asì puedes escuchar:

A quel concerto ha voluto andarci a tutti i costi.
Hanno potuto stare in vacanza un mese intero, beati loro!

No es la regla gramatical, pero tampoco es un error imperdonable... digamos que se usa bastante en la lingua hablada.

3) ADEMAS
existen verbos que pueden construirse con los dos auxiliares, dependiendo del matiz que tengan. El ejemplo tìpico es "correre":

Sono corso subito da lui (direccion, aux. essere)
Ho corso per due ore senza stancarmi (duracion, aux. avere)

Asì que tendràs también las dos opciones con los serviles, aunque es mas comun usar "avere". La verdad es que "sono potuto correre" me suena fatal, pero posiblemente es aceptado.

Bueno, en caso de duda, si no puedes consultar un diccionario, optando por "avere" tienes una probabilidad de acierto mucho mas alta!!
Espero no haberte hecho demasiada confusion...


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> A lo mejor otros foreros te lo explicarán mejor!
> Pero bueno, yo he intentado!!



E ti lo ringrazio moltissimo!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> E ti lo ringrazio moltissimo!


 


Larraya, lo has explicado muy bien!!


----------



## reys

Larraya said:


> Hola reyes!
> 
> Veo que ya lo tienes bastante claro, pero querria darte alguna informacion mas...
> 
> 1) Con los verbos llamados "serviles" (en italiano por supuesto) - i. e. volere, dovere, potere - normalmente se usa el auxiliar del verbo regido. Entonces:
> 
> è andato/ è dovuto andare (int.)
> ha mangiato/ ha potuto mangiare (tr.)
> 
> 2) PERO
> existe una tendencia a la expansion del auxiliar "avere", debido al hecho de que cuando no son serviles estos verbos se construyen con "avere". Asì puedes escuchar:
> 
> A quel concerto ha voluto andarci a tutti i costi.
> Hanno potuto stare in vacanza un mese intero, beati loro!
> 
> No es la regla gramatical, pero tampoco es un error imperdonable... digamos que se usa bastante en la lingua hablada.
> 
> 3) ADEMAS
> existen verbos que pueden construirse con los dos auxiliares, dependiendo del matiz que tengan. El ejemplo tìpico es "correre":
> 
> Sono corso subito da lui (direccion, aux. essere)
> Ho corso per due ore senza stancarmi (duracion, aux. avere)
> 
> Asì que tendràs también las dos opciones con los serviles, aunque es mas comun usar "avere". La verdad es que "sono potuto correre" me suena fatal, pero posiblemente es aceptado.
> 
> Bueno, en caso de duda, si no puedes consultar un diccionario, optando por "avere" tienes una probabilidad de acierto mucho mas alta!!
> Espero no haberte hecho demasiada confusion...



Hola, Larraya! wow! No sé por donde comenzar! Antes que nada, muchísimas gracias por tu completísima explicación. Con ayuda como la de ustedes, creo que comienzo a vislumbrar la luz al final del tunel de los verbos... jaja

1. Sí, la primera gran diferencia recae en saber si se trata de un verbo transitivo o intransitivo, por lo que es una buena pista.

2. Lo que expones en tu punto 2 es donde comienza la tortura y fue el motivo de este hilo. En algunas partes he escuchado cosas como tus ejemplos (ha voluto andarci...). Entonces, gramaticalmente no están del todo correctas, pero se usan. Entiendo.

3. Ahora si, los verbos que puedan llevar ambos auxiliares... ¡increíble! Esos mejor los dejo para después, jajaja. Pero te agradezco muchísimo que me hagas esa referencia para que no me asuste la próxima vez que vea un verbo con ambos auxiliares. 

Y por cierto, no has generado confusión alguna, todo lo contrario, empiezo a entender esta lógica.  Seguiré investigando.

Muchas, muchas gracias!


----------



## mandarinita

Perdón pero estoy recién arrancando con este tiempo verbal y aprovecho para sacarme la duda =) "Siamo potuti arrivare" Sería como "Pudimos llegar"? Gracias! =)


----------



## xeneize

Sí, es eso...


----------



## Silvia10975

Larraya te agradezco de todo corazón tu explicación... A menudo pasa que sé muy bien como hablar y escribir en mi proprio idioma ¡pero no me acuerdo por qué lo hago! Los tiempos de las reglas gramaticales son muy lejanos, y, ayer, intenté acordarme la de los verbos serviles, sin buscar en internet (a ver si no me fallaba la memoria), pero nada. Entonces tu aclaración me ayudó a mí también.
En efecto sé que no suena muy bien con el verbo _avere_, pero se oye, al condicional, tanto _"saremmo potuti arrivare in tempo se..."_ como _"avremmo potuto arrivare in tempo se...".
_Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## Larraya

Me alegro de la utilidad de mis indicaciones!

Es siempre muy agradable charlar de esas cosas y aclararse dudas!!

Animo a reys y a los otros hispanoablantes: el "passato prossimo" no es una bestia tan terrible, ya la estais dominando!!


----------



## VISEL

Siamo arrivati    -> siamo potuti arrivare 
Abbimo visto     -> abbiamo potuto vedere.
Quindi il verbo ausiliare (essere o avere)  è sempre quello relativo al verbo principale.
Abbiamo potuto arrivare è sbagliato.. perchè Abbiamo arrivati è sbagliato: si dice Siamo Arrivati .

ciao


----------



## Sylphadora

Esos verbos "serviles" que decís son los *verbos modales *de toda la vida!! ;D


----------



## reys

Larraya said:


> Me alegro de la utilidad de mis indicaciones!
> 
> Es siempre muy agradable charlar de esas cosas y aclararse dudas!!
> 
> Animo a reys y a los otros hispanoablantes: el "passato prossimo" no es una bestia tan terrible, ya la estais dominando!!



Hola, Larraya! Efectivamente, este mundo de la gramática es tan, tan interesante. Y es fascinante que aprendiendo otro idioma, se reafirman, o definitivamente te salen a la luz, muchos aspectos de la propia lengua que te pasaban desapercibidos, como también mencionó Silvia, no crees? 

Muchas gracias por tus palabras y "dominaremos a la bestia"!


----------



## reys

Sylphadora said:


> Esos verbos "serviles" que decís son los *verbos modales *de toda la vida!! ;D



Hola, Sylphadora! Tienes razón! _Poder, Querer _y_ Deber _son *verbos modales*. (Por cierto, me parece que también en la gramática inglesa reciben este nombre: Modal verbs).

Lo importante aquí es que cumplen la misma función que "i verbi servili", verdad?

Saludos!


----------



## xeneize

Sí, es la misma función...
Por cierto, hoy en día los mencionados modales que rigen "avere" en lugar de "essere", hoy en día son siempre más frecuentes no sólo en la lengua hablada sino también en la prensa, sobre todo en algunas zonas de Italia (el norte).
Así que, me parece que ya no se considere ni gramaticalmente un error, aunque originalmente la regla lo ponía como error....ha habido una ampliación del uso.
Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

s10975 said:


> En efecto sé que no suena muy bien con el verbo _avere_, pero se oye, al condicional, tanto _"saremmo potuti arrivare in tempo se..."_ como _"avremmo potuto arrivare in tempo se..."._
> Saludos, Silvia.


Preferisco senza dubbio:_ saremmo potuti arrivare,_ anche se so che entrambi sono accettati.


----------



## E. Soto

*  Nuova Domanda  
*​
Ciao!

Alguien me puede explicar como se forma el passato prossimo en los verbos?

Grazie!


----------



## flljob

Con el verbo avere en presente y el participio pasado del verbo principal.

Ho cantato, hai cantato, etc.


----------



## tan triste como ella

Auxiliar en presente indicativo+participio 

Si es en italiano primero aprender los participios de los verbos:

Para el gurpo de verbos que terminan en -are es -ato
ejemplo: parlare-parlato
            andare-andato
            salutare-salutato
Para el grupo -ere es -uto
ejemplo: sedere-seduto
            potere-potuto
            perdere-perduto/perso
Para el grupo -ire es -ito
ejemplo: capire-capito
            uscire-uscito
            finire-finito
(Estos ejemplos sólo son de verbos regulares)

Luego identificar si el verbo es transitivo o intransitivo

Transitivo: los que pueden tener objeto directo; es decir, que responden a la pregunta ¿qué?
ejemplo: Tu leggi il giornale. ¿cosa leggi?= il giornale.
Estos verbos usan auxiliar AVERE
            Tu HAI letto il giornale.

Intransitivo: No pueden tener complemento directo. Su acción permanece en el sujeto, no pasa a alguien o algo.
ejemplo: Luigi esce.
Estos verbos usan auxiliar ESSERE
            Luigi È uscito.
Los verbos que indican un estado, un modo de ser o un movimiento casi siempre usan auxiliar ESSERE

Bueno a grosso modo así se hace el passato prossimo


----------



## Estopa

@Tan triste como ella

¡Guau, qué buena explicación! Me la imprimo directamente


----------



## fabiog_1981

Perdona, pero no es asi como te explicò tan triste como ella.
Per tutti i verbi transitivi si usa avere.
Ma per gli intransitivi si usa essere/avere. Usa un buon dizionario e lo scoprirai.
Es.: dormire (intransitivo)=> ho dormito.


----------



## neutrino2

tan triste como ella said:


> Bueno a grosso modo así se hace el passato prossimo



Pequeña corrección


----------



## E. Soto

Gracias  a Todos por sus explicaciones!!

Saluti.


----------



## Estopa

Gracias por la aclaración, Fabio. Todavía no he llegado al passato prossimo, pero me voy preparando.


----------



## albaalbetti

In Italiano la regola è la seguente. Indipendentemente dal verbo ausiliario (potere, dovere, volere) il verbo da usare (essere/avere) deve "andare bene" col verbo principale. Es. Io SONO andato --> io SONO potuto/vouto/dovuto andare.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Provo a fare il punto.

1) Quando i verbi servili (o modali) sono usati nei tempi composti, sono
    retti _*solitamente* _dall'ausiliare di riferimento.

     Es.:
           a) Ho mangiato = Ho dovuto/potuto/voluto mangiare
           b) Son partito   = Son dovuto/potuto/voluto partire

2) Nella lingua italiana accade, però, che i verbi intransitivi possano essere 
    costruiti con _*entrambi* _gli ausiliari.

      Es.:
            a) Sono venuto. = Son voluto venire. = Ho voluto venire.
            b) Sono andata. = Son dovuta andare. = Ho dovuto andare.

3)  Se l'infinito retto dai verbi servili è *essere* è obbligatorio l'uso 
     dell'ausiliare _*avere*.

_Es.:
             a) Quel giorno volevo essere a Madrid. = Quel giorno avevo 
                 voluto essere a Madrid.
             b) Dovrei essere capita quando parlo. = Avrei dovuto essere 
                  capita quando parlavo.

4)   Se l'infinito retto dai verbi servili è* passivo* è obbligatorio l'uso 
      dell'ausiliare _*avere.*_

        Es.:
              a) Avevo dovuto essere avvisato.
              b) Avremmo voluto essere ascoltati.
              c) Ho potuto essere visitata.
              d) Avessimo potuto essere promosse!


Spero di essere riuscito a contribuire con qualche efficacia.

______________________________
_*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*_


----------



## Bordelino

Si los verbos transitivos se conjugan con _avere_, ¿porqué el verbo _comprare_ se conjuga con _essere_?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Bordelino said:


> Si los verbos transitivos se conjugan con _avere_, ¿porqué el verbo _comprare_ se conjuga con _essere_?



No es cierto! quién te dijo eso?

ho comprato una macchina

Tal vez te confundas con _comprarsi_. Ese sì que se conjuga con essere por ser _pronominale_.

Corrìjanme si me equivoco


----------



## Bordelino

Efectivamente, se trata del verbo _comprarsi. _La frase era algo así como _Paolo e Daniela ci sono comprato..._

Gracias por tu aclaración


----------



## fabiog_1981

Bordelino said:


> Efectivamente, se trata del verbo _comprarsi. _La frase era algo así como _Paolo e Daniela ci sono comprato..._
> 
> Gracias por tu aclaración


 
Bordelino tu frase no tiene sentido...

P e D si sono comprati (qualcosa)
oppure
P e D ci hanno comprato (qualcosa)

qué querìas decir?


----------



## Bordelino

Perdón, la frase correcta es  _Hai visto che casa si sono comprati Maurizio e Valeria?_


----------

